# Having a rough time



## selenae25 (Apr 4, 2004)

I have not been posting much lately. My husband just left me and I have two kids and no job. I've been going to a two week displaced homemaker workshop and it started monday. My cfs started to flare a little yesterday and now today I'm really misrable. I'm not even doing anything hard, maybe just getting up and driving back and forth even though it is a class with no physical stuff is getting me. I'm really scared to be a single mom of a four and two year old with this illness and having to work full time to support us. I just wanted to post here about it since my cfs is acting up and I just feel fragile emotionally right now.


----------



## weener (Aug 15, 2000)

Selenajean, I haven't been on the board much lately too. Been busy and ended up putting my back out, so sitting for any length of time hurts.I am sorry to hear that you are going through a rough time. I know that stress isn't good for fm or cfs and what you are going through is big time stress.Do you have family or friends that can help you out or provide you with support? Are there any social agencies that can help you and guide you ie) child support, alimony, social assistance, retraining, disability.My motto is take one day at a time. I will keep you in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## M&M (Jan 20, 2002)

Aawww, I'm so sorry!I have been thinking about you lately, and was wondering how things were going with your hubby. I'm so sorry.I can't imagine being a sick, single mom of such young tots. But you'll make it. It's clear you're not a quitter, and I know that strength will help you get through.I'm sure the stress of the whole situation is not helping your CFS at all.I wish I could do something to help you. Just make sure you check out any and all State and Federal Aid. Keep us posted. I really wish there were more I could say or do to help you.







Sending lots of (((hugs)))


----------



## britchick (Oct 2, 2003)

What a difficult situation for you....please try to keep posting, sometimes a bit of moral support can make all the difference, especially after a rough day.Take care of yourself...


----------



## selenae25 (Apr 4, 2004)

Thank you for your support. I'll try to keep posting. The class I'm going to is funded by the state and the woman who teaches it is a counslor so it's like having group therepy with women who have similar or the same problem. One of the other woman thinks she has FM, she has all the symptoms and my teacher said alot of women have ibs that come through there.


----------



## gaeda (Oct 22, 2003)

Hi,I am so sorry for your situation, just want to offer some hope. I was on my own with my two girls when they were 2 & 4. With family to help watch them and some times of anxiety and hard work, I really enjoyed raising them and they are happy, healthy 18 & 21-year-olds, one married ( a bit too young, but nice man & she is happy, has a 6-week-old) and one finishing college this year. They are good people, we had a good life, and we are all happy and close. I also remarried 9 years later to a man who has been a great stepfather & partner.....it really can all work out, try to still enjoy your children, there are things about single parenthood that are actually easier, especially if your marriage has been a strain. Take care & good luck, this can be the start of a whole new and wonderful life!


----------

